# Some photos......



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Here is Angus, my Delaware rooster and of course the porch steps are a favorite place to preen and poo!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

He's one handsome boy!!! Very pretty flock you have!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Here is Miss Mary, she is 7 this year and enjoying retirement. Then Cocky Rocky, my top Cock in the Flock!







He's a showman.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

7chicks said:


> He's one handsome boy!!! Very pretty flock you have!


Thank you! I'm trying to get more photos, I was out of the habit, and then my daughter liked my camera better than her own.........but I'm even figuring out how to get the blooming photos from the camera to the computer.  Pretty good for this old gal.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Well congratulations!!!  I'm still trying to get my ma to learn how to plug her memory card into the photo kiosk at Walmart so we could actually have prints - rather than admire the photos on her camera.  I'm a freak about my camera. Its nothing fancy but I just won't go anywhere without it if I can help it. Never know when the perfect photo opportunity will arrive. As for being old, I highly doubt you are "old." Old sits in a rocking chair all day doing nothing but conversing about the weather and aches & pains. Old is a state of mind. So, all that being said, pretty good for this young gal.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great pictures, i love looking at other peoples flock. keep the pics coming.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

rob said:


> great pictures, i love looking at other peoples flock. keep the pics coming.


I do too. That way I can enjoy other breeds I would love to have but don't have room for. Darned robopetz has me in love with his Pheobie! He's lucky I live so far away or I'd be knocking on his door begging to meet that little doll!  I've never seen or know of anyone in my area that has silkies so I'm soaking up every minute of them on here.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Roslyn, your Miss Mary looks so much like my Sophie. We always wonder how long we will have our girls to enjoy so I'm thrilled to see your girl at 7 yrs. old and so healthy. Everyone we know that has chickens, has them for production - not pets so they don't have their chickens for long term. This is Sophie. She'll be 3 this May.


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

My favorite chicken is 3rd from the left. She has such a loving personality.
March 16th hatch. 24 out of 30 still cooken.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Photo is showing? For me.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

He's a beauty! Mine is skinny. Bet mine isn't pure or maybe not even a Delaware.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

very beautiful! such a nice flock. i have a very small flock of four silkies. here is lacy my oldest at 6 months.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Lacy is so soft, poofy, pretty. To those who have them along with other breeds, how are silkies for keeping in with other mixed breeds? Are they hard to keep clean?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They mix well but they're not like other chickens.


----------



## roketdoc (Mar 3, 2013)

Great pictures everyone keep them comming! Here's my rag tag group.


----------

